# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مسألة شائكة أرقتني جزا الله خيرا من أفادني .

## أبو أيوب العتيبي

أيها الإخوة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه مسألأة أرقتني كثيرا ووجدت تضارب أقوال العلماء فيها و اختلافهم ولم أجد قول  أسكن إليه .
المسألة باختصار 
 هل لفظ ( طابت نفسي ) ( ما عاد أبيها ) ويعني ما عاد أرغب بها  هل يعتبر طلاقا ؟!
و إذا سُأل عن نيته لم يُحدد لنا شيء يقول أناقلت هذا اللفظ و أحيانا إذا قلته 
يخطر على بالي فراقها !!!!!

يا إخوان أتمنى الجواب عاجلا جزاكم الله خيرا خاصة فيمن أجابني و أفادني بذكر الدليل .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
يمكنك الاستفادة من هنا:
http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa_Counsel...tQuestion.aspx

----------


## أبو محمد بن سعيد

هذه بعض الفتاوى التي قد تفيد صاحبكم :
طلاق الكناية مع الشك في النية أو مع وجود الوسوسة 		        	السؤال :  إذا قلت كناية عن الطلاق وشكيت هل نويت أم لا فما الحكم فيها ؟ وأنا إنسان  عندي مشكلة النسيان والوسواس أو الشك بشكل كبير ، فهل أعاتب في بعض ما أقول  سواء صلاة أو طلاق أو أي عبادات أخرى ؟ 

 		 	  	  الجواب :
   الحمد لله
   أولا :
   الطلاق نوعان : صريح وكناية ، فصريح الطلاق هو : لفظ الطلاق وما تصرّف منه ، كقوله  : طالق وطلقتك .
   والكناية كقوله : الحقي بأهلك ، أو لا أريدك ، أو لا حاجة لي فيك ، أو إن الله قد  أراحك مني.
   والنوع الأول (الصريح) يقع الطلاق به ولو لم ينوه .
   وأما النوع الثاني وهي ألفاظ الكناية ، فلا يقع الطلاق بها عند الجمهور من الحنفية  والشافعية والحنابلة إلا مع وجود نية الطلاق ، أو وجود قرينة كحال الغضب والخصومة ،  أو سؤال الزوجة للطلاق ، فيقع الطلاق حينئذ ولو لم ينوه . والأخذ بالقرينة هنا هو  مذهب الحنفية والحنابلة .
   ينظر : "الموسوعة الفقهية" (29/26).

  ومن  شك هل نوى الطلاق أم لا ، لم يقع عليه الطلاق ؛ لأن الأصل عدم الطلاق .

   ثانيا :
  من  ابتلي بالوسوسة في أقواله أو اعتقاداته لم يؤاخذ بشيء من ذلك في الطلاق وغيره ، كمن  يشك أنه طلق زوجته ، أو يظنه أنه إن تكلم بكلام معين أو فكر في شيء معين طلقت زوجته  ، فإنها لا تطلق .
   وينظر جواب السؤال رقم (62839)  ورقم (83029)  .والله أعلم .
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/127627

----------


## أبو محمد بن سعيد

كان يقول لزوجته : ما أبغاك فهل يقع الطلاق؟ 		        	 السؤال :  أنا متزوج من ابنة عمي من أكثر من 5 سنوات ، وكنت أنا حينها في بداية  التزامي ، أي التزمت بعد العقد وقبل الزواج ، وكان عمري وقتها 20 وهي 17 ،  وكنت أجد في نفسي في كثير من الأحيان ضيقاً وكرهاً شديداً لها ، وكنت  أعاملها معاملة سيئة من البداية ، وكنت داخل نفسي أجد الضيق الشديد ، وهي  كانت شديدة في تعاملها معي وتقاومني ، فكنا كثيراً لا نتفق ولم نكن نشعر  بالسعادة ، وكان بيننا شجار شديد أحياناً ، فأنا أصبت بمرض نفسي واكتئاب ،  ووسواس ، وهي كذلك .  أنا لم أكن أعلم عن شيء اسمه كناية الطلاق أبداً ، وكنت فقط أعرف أن الطلاق  يقع باللفظ الصريح ، إلى قبل أسبوع تقريباً سمعت في برنامج للفتاوى أن  هناك طلاقاً يقع بالكناية إذا كان بنية ، فتذكرت أني كنت في الفترة السابقة  كنت بعض المرات إذا اشتد علي الضيق بعض المرات أقول لها أنا ما أبغاكي   بوديكي عند أهلك يالله الآن ، من هذه العبارات ، وأقولها وأنا في ضيق في  نفسي ، وكنت أحذر من عبارة اللفظ الصريح ، وأنا لم أكن أعلم أن بالكناية  يقع الطلاق ، فالآن أنا في هم شديد جداً ووسوسة شديدة ، أقول في نفسي أنا  بالفعل كنت متضايقاً منها ولا أريدها ، وفترة أقول في نفسي طيب لماذا لم  أنطق اللفظ الصريح ، لأني لا أريده حقيقة ، وفترة أقول إنه أنا كنت بالفعل  ناوي على الفراق لكن لأني لا أعرف غير اللفظ الصريح فإنه ما وقعت النية .  ولكن أنا الآن في نفسي وسوسة شديدة أن يكون قد وقع ، ولا أعلم ما أفعل ،  علما أنه أنا لا أريد أن أتركها لأني أخشى إذا تركتها أن تأتيني وساوس أني  كنت أعاشرها بالحرام .  وللعلم ففي الفترة الأخيرة أشعر أنه بدأت حالتنا تتحسن وتستقر ، ونحن بيننا  ولد ، فهل يقع ؟ ، حتى اذا كنت بالفعل أنويه ولكن لم أكن أعلم غير اللفظ  الصريح وكنت أتحرز أن أنطقه ، فما الحكم ؟  

 		 	  	الجواب : 
 الحمد لله
  أولا : 
نوصيك بالإحسان إلى أهلك ، ومعاملتهم معاملة كريمة كما أمر الله تعالى ، وستجد أثر  ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى ، فإن النفوس مجبولة على الإحسان إلى من أحسن إليها ، وقليل  من الكلام الطيب يشيع جو المودة في البيت ، ويقطع الطريق على الشيطان المتربص ، كما  قال تعالى : ( وَقُلْ لِعِبَادِي يَقُولُوا الَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ  الشَّيْطَانَ يَنْزَغُ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ عَدُوًّا  مُبِينًا ) الإسراء/53 ، وقال سبحانه : ( وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَإِنْ  كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ  خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا ) النساء/19 . 
وليكن لك في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أسوة ، فقد كان خير الناس لأهله ، كما  قال : (خَيْرُكُمْ خَيْرُكُمْ لِأَهْلِهِ ، وَأَنَا خَيْرُكُمْ لِأَهْلِي) رواه  الترمذي (3895) وابن ماجه (1977) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي . 
ونحمد الله أن أموركم بدأت تتحسن وتستقر كما ذكرت ، ونسأله سبحانه أن يفيض عليكم من  رحمته ، وأن يؤلف بين قلوبكم ، ويجمع بينكم على خير . 
ثانيا : 
الطلاق منه الصريح ومنه الكناية ، فالصريح ما لا يفهم منه إلا الطلاق ، كقول : أنت  طالق ، والكناية ما يحتمل أن يكون المراد منه الطلاق أو غيره ، كقول الرجل لامرأته  : أنت خليّة أو برية أو أمرك بيدك أو حبلك على غاربك ، أو الحقي بأهلك ، أو لا حاجة  لي فيك ، ونحو ذلك . 
ولا يقع الطلاق بالكناية إلا مع وجود نية الطلاق . 
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في "المغني" (7/306) : " فأما غير الصريح ; فلا يقع الطلاق  به إلا بنية , أو دلالة حال " انتهى . 
وقال في "زاد المستقنع" : " ولا يقع بكنايةٍ طلاقٌ إلا بنية مقارنة للفظ ، إلا حال  خصومة ، أو غضب ، أو جواب سؤالها " انتهى باختصار .
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرحه : " هذه ثلاث أحوال يقع بها الطلاق  بالكناية بلا نية . فقوله : " خصومة " يعني مع زوجته ، فقال : اذهبي لأهلك ، يقع  الطلاق وإن لم ينوه ، لأن لدينا قرينة تدل على أنه أراد فراقها .
وقوله : " أو غضب " : أي حال غضب ولو بدون خصومة ، كأن يأمرها أن تفعل شيئا فلم  تفعل فغضب ، فقال : اذهبي لأهلك ، يقع الطلاق وإن لم ينوه .
وقوله : " أو جواب سؤالها " : يعني : قالت : طلقني ، قال : اذهبي لأهلك ، يقع  الطلاق ...
ولكن الصحيح أن الكناية لا يقع بها الطلاق إلا بنية ، حتى في هذه الأحوال ؛ لأن  الإنسان قد يقول : اخرجي أو ما أشبه ذلك ، غضبا ، وليس في نيته الطلاق إطلاقا .."  انتهى من "الشرح الممتع" (13/75). 
وكونك تتحاشى لفظ الطلاق الصريح ، ولا علم لك بمسألة الكناية ، يدل على أنك لا تريد  الطلاق ، وغاية الأمر أنك تهدد وتخوف ، ولهذا فلا يقع عليك طلاق . 
وينبغي أن تحذر من الوسوسة في الطلاق وغيره ، فإن الوسوسة داء وشر إذا تمكن من  الإنسان آذاه وأزعجه ونغص عليه أمره . 
وعلاج الوسوسة هو الإعراض عنها وعدم الالتفات لها ، مع الإكثار من ذكر الله تعالى  وطاعته .
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم (62839)  ، ورقم (39684)  .
والله أعلم .
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/120947

----------


## أبو محمد بن سعيد

قال لزوجته إن تكلمت في هذا الموضوع فهو آخر شيء بيني وبينك .. ويشك في نيته 		        	السؤال : تشاجرت مع زوجتي فقلت لها أقسم بالله العظيم لو تكلمت في هذا الموضوع مرة  ثانية أنه آخر شيء بيني وبينك ثم بعد برهة سألت نفسي إيش آخر شيء بيني وبين  زوجتي الطلاق فاعتراني الخوف ثم بعدها بقليل تكلمت زوجتي فأغلقت فمها وقلت  أنا حلفت ما تتكلمي في هذا الموضوع فتركتها وذهبت إلى المجلس وقلت وقع  الطلاق وبعد أن هدأت راجعت هل أنا قصدت الطلاق أم منع زوجتي من الكلام  فاستقر في قلبي أني أردت منعها وليس طلاقها ولم أعتبره طلاقاً لعلمي أن  الطلاق يقع بالنية فأفيدوني لأني في حيرة وجزاكم الله خيرا.  


    الجواب :  الحمد لله
  قولك لزوجتك : "أقسم بالله العظيم لو تكلمت في هذا  الموضوع مرة ثانية أنه آخر شيء بيني وبينك" ليس لفظا صريحا في الطلاق ، بل هو من  ألفاظ الكناية التي تحتمل الطلاق وتحتمل غيره .
  والقاعدة في ألفاظ الكناية أنه لا يقع بها الطلاق  إلا مع نية الطلاق ولو كان ذلك في حال خصومة أو غضب على الراجح .
  وينظر جواب السؤال رقم (136438)  .
  وعليه ؛ فإذا لم ترد الطلاق عند التلفظ بذلك ، لم  يقع الطلاق .
  وإن كنت أردت بهذه الكلمة الطلاق عند تلفظك بها ،  وقع الطلاق في حال تكلمها في ذلك الموضوع ، ويقع بذلك طلقة واحدة ، فإذا لم تتكلم  لم يقع شيء .
  ومن تكلم بكناية الطلاق ، وشك هل نوى الطلاق أم لا  ، لم يقع عليه الطلاق ؛ لأن الأصل عدمه .
  فحيث إنك تشك في وجود نية الطلاق ، بل يغلب على ظنك  أنك لم تنوه ، فلا يقع بذلك طلاق. 
  والله أعلم .
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/147889

----------

